# Updated Site - Critics wanted



## paulkline (May 19, 2006)

Please be so kind to give me input on my updated site:

http://www.paulkline.com

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## hot shot (May 19, 2006)

considering im on 8 meg broadband it tuck a long time to load 
personal i think that the logo on the right hand side of the head shot page should be used on the home page i think it looks a lot nicer but just my honest oppion Dom


----------



## bethany138 (May 19, 2006)

Nice.. loaded fine for me.  I really enjoyed your photos.  I agree about the logo though.

b


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 20, 2006)

I'm using a 512 connection, and the flash loads in under 10 seconds for me.



			
				hot shot said:
			
		

> considering im on 8 meg broadband it tuck a long time to load
> personal i think that the logo on the right hand side of the head shot page should be used on the home page i think it looks a lot nicer but just my honest oppion Dom


----------



## hot shot (May 21, 2006)

might  be the wireless that bogged it down (happens some times ) will check


----------

